# Looking for Jig to Cut Key Slots with Slot Cutting Bit



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm looking for a jig to enable me to cut key slots in mitered box corners using a slotting bit on my router table. I would like to use 1/8" slots and all of my TS blades are 3/32". I just figure that the slotting bit would cut a nice clean, flat bottomed slot very easily.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Here's one you can use a slot cutter ON THE ROUTER TABLE..., 
You can do it has a pair or just flip it over and just do one board at a time to put the spline slot all the way down the 45 angle cut...
Plus unlike the table saw this way is safe  you get to keep all your fingers..

=========
Gary came up with a neat one that you can use on the router table.
http://www.routerforums.com/40477-post32.html

You can use a 1/8" standard bit or a dovetail bit, plus all it takes is a brass guide in the router table plate and you can put in dovetail keys/spline keys easy with the grain of the board...

==========
I use the Oak-Park jig to put in dovetail splines/slot spines with the jig below. with the 2 dowel pins to hold it in place that come with the backup support.
The same jig will make the dovetail splines quick and easy and right on the button...

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-MGS-


=========
=======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When I first became a member of this forum KISS was regularly mentioned (keep it super simple) so this is how I do splines, usually on the table saw using the same 45* block as a jig but as you can see, it's just as simple on the router table.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In case I misinterpreted your post, perhaps this is the type of thing you had in mind. Biscuit jointers are so cheap these days that every woodworker should have one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, my understanding of editing a post is to correct errors/omissions, NOT to TOTALLY alter the post in the light of subsequent posts. Hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

That's one of the neat things on the fourm, it's not in stone, so one can change the post if he or she needs to...

Definitions of edit

1. prepare for publication or presentation by correcting, revising, or adapting;
2. cut or eliminate;
3. To replace or delete words, phrases, and sentences that sound awkward or confusing, and correct errors in spelling, usage, mechanics, and grammar. .

=========




harrysin said:


> Bj, my understanding of editing a post is to correct errors/omissions, NOT to TOTALLY alter the post in the light of subsequent posts. Hindsight is a wonderful thing!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Why do I bother?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Post removed by moderator challagan.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Original post edited by challagan. 

Perhaps there will be fewer problems if I let my pussy do future posts!


----------

